# San Diego riding Routes from MB



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey SoCal,

I'm going to be in SD in April for 3 days, staying in Mission Bay. I'm bringing my bike and would like to do some centuries while I'm there and get some sun on my northwest legs. Can you chime in with some good routes from there? Am I in the vicinity of the famed Palomar climb?

Cheers.


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

*Try this link*

Has some routes from the area you are staying. Palomar Mt. is to the East about a 45 to an hour drive from Mission Bay (depending on traffic).

http://www.bicyclingsandiego.com/Kimberlee'sCourses.html


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Also these links*

http://treksandiego.com/page.cfm?PageID=59

I've been riding w/ the Trek shop group every Saturday to prepare for the SD Century. It's free, just show up. 

Same for these rides:

www.sdbc.org
www.cyclo-vets.org
www.swamis.org


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Coastal Riding*

Greetings.
Head north through Mission Bay park (if you like, you could take a detour up Mt. Soledad. It's a killer climb with a beautiful vista view of San Diego). Take S21 and follow the coastline all the way up to Oceanside. I'm not sure if they are allowing cyclists through Camp Pendleton any more but if they are you can ride through the base and head to San Onofre nuclear plant. That's about 50 miles one way. It's mostly flat with beautiful views of the Pacific ocean.


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Pendleton is open - just bring ID. It's great. Low traffic, dedicated lanes in the park.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*send me a PM*

I can hook ya up with heaps of routes. Yes you can do a Palomar Century from there but it's gonna hurt. I'd suggest riding to Old Town and taking the train to Solana Beach and starting from there.
The SDBC ride (similar to the CAF Tri Route) can be expanded into a century as well.
If you want lotsa hills I can set ya up.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> I can hook ya up with heaps of routes. Yes you can do a Palomar Century from there but it's gonna hurt. I'd suggest riding to Old Town and taking the train to Solana Beach and starting from there.
> The SDBC ride (similar to the CAF Tri Route) can be expanded into a century as well.
> If you want lotsa hills I can set ya up.


Thanks for the suggestions. ATP. will send you a PM.


----------

